# getting past the content keeper.



## spamdos

we have the internet at school that can be used for studies or personal use. the only problem is that the content keeper has blocked most of the useful sites such as forums like these ones and google images. and many more sites. some even educational! is there a way that i can bypass the content keeper so that i can use these sites. it is damn annoying. the computers are running xp and i cant get into the control pannel or anything like that. Help plz


----------



## Rizin

Before school go to http://openproxies.com/ and copy down a few of the IP Addresses and Ports. When you get to school, if you are using IE, go to Tools > Internet Options > Connections > LAN Settings. Check the box that says "Use a proxy server for your LAN". Enter the IP in the "Address" box, and the Port in the "Port" box click ok.

Worth a shot...


----------



## Trizoy

i tried doing the same thing at work... And since I we use IP phones, it would not let me receive outside phone calls... So watch out for other things happening...


----------



## Rizin

Yeah, what are you trying to access anyway? Those programs are there for a reason - to keep you out of things the school doesn't want you accessing!

I do know what a hassle it can be though. The school I was in blocked me from using Wikipedia.


----------



## spamdos

i dont want to llook up anything inapropriate but it is a pain that i cant use legit sites


----------



## Rizin

Yeah I hear you... watch yourself though. Here, someone got suspended for 5 days and had to go before the school superintendent!


----------



## alanuofm

just learn in school and leave computer stuff for home.


----------



## RockLobster

Well, it really depends on what kind of filtering they are doing.

If it's just IE's content filter or something that's password protected, then there's a registry hack you can use to reset that PW to like 12345 or something.

However, I did consulting for a high school in my area and set up a linux-based content filter behind another linux firewall which pushed the HTTP proxy info to the machines as part of the DHCP addressing. I would assume most schools would be using either something like that, or at least have a domain controller pushing restricted permissions to those machines anyways, so you couldn't change the proxy settings.

So, it depends on what you're dealing with over there.  I doubt it's something too easy to get past, or at least not something that can be answered with 100% success from a forum =(

What Rizin said would work if the workstations were totally wide open, which for the schools sake, I hope they are not.


----------



## apj101

> then there's a registry hack you can use to reset that PW to like 12345 or something


i take it your just the idea man



> just learn in school and leave computer stuff for home.


true and then you can go to umich


----------



## lee101

I had the same problem at school, they seem to block absolutely everything nowadays  but i made a semi-fix to the problem, a php from which allowed you to view most webpages although imags never seem to work in it, it is at www.lotec.co.uk/bypass , just enter the url in the bar, click enter and then it should display the website you want


----------



## RockLobster

Here's how to do that Content Advisor trick:

How to Remove Content Advisor Password in Internet Explorer

The following steps will remove any password set in the Internet Explorer Content Advisor and allow you to reset the program to its original state.

1) Click on Start and choose Run.

2) Type in RegEdit and select OK.

3) Now click on the little plus sign to the left of H_KEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.

4) Continue to drill down, always clicking on the plus sign at the left of the named key, through Software, Microsoft, Windows, Current Version and Policies.

5) Now click on the Ratings folder.

6) In the right pane of the RegEdit window, you'll see an icon called Key. Click on it and press Delete.

7) Next, choose Registry and then Exit to exit RegEdit. You've just deleted your original Content Advisor password.

8) Restart the computer and run Internet Explorer again.

9) Choose View and then Internet Options (or Options for version 3.x). For IE 5 or greater, Click on Tools, Internet Options.

10) Click on the Content tab and click on Disable. When asked for a password, don't enter anything; just click on OK. This will disable Content Advisor because there's no longer a password. 

Above taken from pchell

http://www.pchell.com/support/contentadvisor.shtml

Of course, you're really taking a chance doing something like that @ school =)  The above idea from lee101 is probably what I would do, or if you have broadband @ home, you could set up a VNC server, or Windows RDP and connect to your desktop there and use your browser from home.  I believe VNC traffic goes out on TCP port 5900.

apj101:  I've worked for a CLEC/ISP for years, originally doing alot of phone support, so I've seen alot of these Internet questions before.


----------



## spamdos

hey that bypass works a charm cheers, i suppose that he will catch on to it soon though. i can now use wikipedia at school


----------



## Xelogen

lee101 said:
			
		

> I had the same problem at school, they seem to block absolutely everything nowadays  but i made a semi-fix to the problem, a php from which allowed you to view most webpages although imags never seem to work in it, it is at www.lotec.co.uk/bypass , just enter the url in the bar, click enter and then it should display the website you want


that is one hell of a good PHP!!! gud on ya buddy   any way that you could build extension support into it?? my school has extension blocking (such as downloading EXEs)


----------



## lee101

Sorry to bring up an old thread
But, 
Xelogen, it is actually an incredibly simple script, just a form that uses the post method on the "fake" google page to send the URL to the next page, which consists of just the following code: 
<?php
$url=$_POST['url'];
include(url);
?>
And sorry, no i don't know a way of allowing exes to be downloaded.
But i think you could probably put the full adress to the url in the google page, such as www.site.com/download.exe , then when you click submit it will copy all of the code from that file and you will see that, then you could copy it into notepad and then save it as "filename.exe" , although it will probably take a while to load, and is not the most efficient way of doing what you want.
I will have a ;look to see if i can do it now, i am sure it must be possible.
Maybe if i somehow made it copy the file onto the server it is hosted on, then changed the file extension and make it download somehow 
edit: Xelogen, if your school only blocks exe's your're lucky then, my school blocks virtually everything apart from office formats and web pages!


----------



## Almost_straight_A's

RockLobster said:


> Here's how to do that Content Advisor trick:
> 
> How to Remove Content Advisor Password in Internet Explorer
> 
> The following steps will remove any password set in the Internet Explorer Content Advisor and allow you to reset the program to its original state.
> 
> 1) Click on Start and choose Run.
> 
> 2) Type in RegEdit and select OK.
> 
> 3) Now click on the little plus sign to the left of H_KEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
> 
> 4) Continue to drill down, always clicking on the plus sign at the left of the named key, through Software, Microsoft, Windows, Current Version and Policies.
> 
> 5) Now click on the Ratings folder.
> 
> 6) In the right pane of the RegEdit window, you'll see an icon called Key. Click on it and press Delete.
> 
> 7) Next, choose Registry and then Exit to exit RegEdit. You've just deleted your original Content Advisor password.
> 
> 8) Restart the computer and run Internet Explorer again.
> 
> 9) Choose View and then Internet Options (or Options for version 3.x). For IE 5 or greater, Click on Tools, Internet Options.
> 
> 10) Click on the Content tab and click on Disable. When asked for a password, don't enter anything; just click on OK. This will disable Content Advisor because there's no longer a password.
> 
> Above taken from pchell
> 
> http://www.pchell.com/support/contentadvisor.shtml
> 
> Of course, you're really taking a chance doing something like that @ school =)  The above idea from lee101 is probably what I would do, or if you have broadband @ home, you could set up a VNC server, or Windows RDP and connect to your desktop there and use your browser from home.  I believe VNC traffic goes out on TCP port 5900.
> 
> apj101:  I've worked for a CLEC/ISP for years, originally doing alot of phone support, so I've seen alot of these Internet questions before.


How do you do this if you use Google?


----------



## johnb35

Almost_straight_A's said:


> How do you do this if you use Google?


Content advisor was only involved with Internet Explorer which is no longer supported.  This thread is over 15 years old.  If you require assistance please create your own thread.


----------



## beers

That dude's probably all grown up and has a family and stuff by now.

Sometimes I wonder if he's still there, trying to circumvent the filter, watching his inbox for a reply that never came until 15 years later.


----------

